# Coffin Joe



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Anybody else out there like these movies?

I caught "At Midnight I'll Take Your Soul" on the independent film channel last year. They played the second in the series, and I caught that one by accident too...."This Night I'll Possess Your Corpse"

Some of the script was funny, and I usually like a little humor built in.

"I charge extra to bury any man I kill" (or something like that)


----------

